# Baron nib swap



## InkyMike (Jan 7, 2023)

Hello everyone

I did some searching on the site but didn’t find an exact answer - at least not a recent one. 

I’m making some Baron Fountain Pens for a few folks and one of them requested an F nib (as opposed to the default M.) Are there any US distributors that carry direct bib replacements? If so, does anyone happen to have a part number?

I’ve read Beaufort carries them but was hoping to not have to order from the UK. 

Sadly I’ve collected a number of fountain pens (including one from Richard Binder) but I’m not as versed in working on them. 

Thanks in advance
Michael.


----------



## KMCloonan (Jan 7, 2023)

You may want to consult with Meister Nibs (https://meisternibs.com/) - Brian Gray (brian@meisternibs.com) was very helpful when I had some nib questions a year or so ago.


----------



## InkyMike (Sunday at 2:24 AM)

KMCloonan said:


> You may want to consult with Meister Nibs (https://meisternibs.com/) - Brian Gray (brian@meisternibs.com) was very helpful when I had some nib questions a year or so ago.


Great - thank you


----------



## Bope (Monday at 7:59 AM)

I have used Edison and Goulet's branded nibs from Goulet Pens in kit pens and they fit fine. The Goulet are just nibs no feed or housing.


----------

